# General > The Literature Network >  Tragedy vs. Comedy

## VCactee2B

Hi! I have to do a project on Theater for school and I was just wondering what you prefer...Tragedy or Comedy...in a book, movie, whatevever? Does it change from book to movie? Why do you like one better then the other? Please, don't be afraid to answer me. You can also e-mail me if you feel the need to.

----------


## Azoic

Well done tragedy is too depressing. Why read a book/watch a movie when I can just think of last week?

----------


## BloodStaindRose

i really enjoy tragic endings unlike comedys and some action-packed plots tragedys have suspense love hate and a lot of confusion. the endings are awesome but though comedies to brighten our lives up, tragedies show us reality!

i really enjoy A Walk to Remember
10 things i hate about you

----------


## Azoic

I sorta agree with Blood, although similiarly (and contrary-wise), not really. I think I would have to sum up reality as a tragi-comedy. Waiting for Gadot is a good example (in fact the only one I can think of, and maybe the only one I know).

----------


## sloegin

Why can't one be both, simultaneously?

----------


## den

I love crying, really, nothing like cleaning out of the backed up tear ducts. 

But laughing is good exercise, like for diaphragm, abdomen, intercosta, respiratory, facial, and some muscles in the arms, legs, and back. 

I can't make up my mind. I'll take `Both' for $800 Alex.

----------


## fayefaye

> _Originally posted by BloodStaindRose_ 
> *i really enjoy tragic endings unlike comedys and some action-packed plots tragedys have suspense love hate and a lot of confusion. the endings are awesome but though comedies to brighten our lives up, tragedies show us reality!
> 
> i really enjoy A Walk to Remember
> 10 things i hate about you*


I hope you're not talking about A walk to Remember the movie. Because I know you're new, but feel obliged to yell about what an unbelievably trite, crappy movie that was. I mean, really. Terrible. 'jamie's love is like the wind. I can't feel it, but I can see it.' I nearly threw up. So bad it's beyond description.

----------


## atiguhya padma

Tragedy vs Comedy

I prefer tragedy. Its deep.

----------


## Gozeta

Sorry to disagree but Comedy is the best. Ever read any of Shakespear comedies? They literally made me fall to the floor laughing.

----------

